# Penny is building a nest!!!



## gingers_giants (Mar 7, 2009)

So I bred my Flemish Giant, Penny last month. Last night I go home and was feeding and she had started to build her nest. It was so cute when Ivan and I opened the door to give her food and watershe had straw in her mouth and looked at us like "excuse me...cant you see im busy here!" So we fed, watered her and shut the door to leave her to her nest building. I stayed at Ivans house last night so I havent been home to check penny yet this morning. I am going home in about an hour so I will be out to check her and i am hoping for the best. 

IM SO EXCITED!!!!!!! I love when my Flemishes have babies!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 7, 2009)

Yayyy! I'm putting in a PRE-demand for baby bunny photos! hehe


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 7, 2009)

Do we have baby's yet?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 7, 2009)

babies yet?


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 8, 2009)

How are things going, Any babies?


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 9, 2009)

No babies yet...Just a grumpy pregnant rabbit. lol


----------



## magic_girl (Mar 9, 2009)

can't wait to see your bunny pic's


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine too! Lol- we have a white doe that is thoroughly lining her box with hay... LOTS of hay- she can barely turn around! She started with the hair last night so hopefully we've got something today when I get home!


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 9, 2009)

I think mine will give birth on the 11th. That will be 33 days for her. I was told by my friend that most flemish does carry till 33 days. It happened that way with my fawn doe that had a litter in December..so Im sure that holds true. I am eager for baby bunnies again.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Mar 9, 2009)

Me too.. mine will be on day 31 today so we should be either today or tomorrow!


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 9, 2009)

Im crossing my fingers for both of us


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 10, 2009)

How is Penny doing today???? :waiting:We are waiting! Patiently! (OK...maybe NOT so patiently!)


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Mar 10, 2009)

10 baby whites last night and a beautiful little red nest... maybe more today!


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 10, 2009)

inkbouce: Whooo hoo! Congratulations! (I'm waiting for my first litter of Silver Fox!) Nowif Penny would just grace us with babies.... I can stop holding my breath!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Mar 10, 2009)

I know- the wait is horrible- why do does do this to us????!


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 10, 2009)

Nothing yet from Penny. Just a big firm belly. She did seem less angry and more calm. Not sure if thats a sign of anything to come...guess we will have to see.


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 10, 2009)

YAY!! congrats!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2009)

TEN BABIES?! I want to see!


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 11, 2009)

SOOOOO???? :nerves1How is Ms. Penny this morning? Any NEWS??????? :?


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Mar 11, 2009)

Yep, 10 babies- all seem very healthy and momma is doing well too... my red doe (Harmony) hasn't kindled yet.... she looks so uncomfortable though..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 11, 2009)

Wait, isn't Penny Gingers_giants? or do we have TWO Pennys here?


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 11, 2009)

Penny is my rabbit. the other person was just saying how their rabbit was also expecting. Her rabbit already had its babies the other day...Im so jealous


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion! Lol- mine just goes by D4, the red doe is Harmony and the Gingers_Giants has Penny... Giants, what day is she on now? The poor thing- she has to be miserable!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh man! I used to give Dwarf_Angel heck over those "numbers" and no names!!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Mar 12, 2009)

Lol- well, she has a nickname but I wouldn't be able to spell it! Needless to say, it is because she is VERY large..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 12, 2009)

Any Updates??? Baby's yet??


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 12, 2009)

:waiting: Does Penny have ANY idea how many people are WAITING for her to kindle thosekits???? No stress there.... just PATIENTLY waiting..... PATIENTLY!!!!


----------



## Dublinperky (Mar 12, 2009)

Ahhh! I am so excited! Isn't it funny how you can get so hyped up for a rabbits kindling when it isn't even yours!  Anyways I am so happy for you! I do demand pictures when they are born!

Aly!


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 12, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> :waiting: Does Penny have ANY idea how many people are WAITING for her to kindle thosekits???? No stress there.... just PATIENTLY waiting..... PATIENTLY!!!!



LoL...I love that smile. haha:wiggle


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2009)

WHERE ARE THOSE BABIES?!?!?!


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 13, 2009)

Any babies yet?

And yes, please post lots of photos! Having raised Holland Lops and Fuzzy Lops I cannot imagine the size of newborn Flemmies....

Denise


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Mar 13, 2009)

My doe, Harmony, had a litter of red babies last night (5 or 6)- the temp this morning here was only 12... good thing she has a heat lamp. Where is PENNY??!


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 13, 2009)

I am still waiting!! This morning when I went out I saw that he had built more on her nest, and that she hadnt touched much of her food. All this week until this morning she had been eating like a hog. Maybe today is the day???!!!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Mar 13, 2009)

AHH! I threatened mine w/ going for a ride on a bumpy road last night and she finally popped- maybe you should tell Penny that. Lol!


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 13, 2009)

It was funny last night. Ivan knelt down to her and was like "penny...Get to birthin." He has been telling her that all week. If I come home tonight and there are no babies Ill tell her about taking her for a ride on a bumpy road. lol


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Mar 13, 2009)

Haha! BABIES NOW!


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 13, 2009)

Im about to go out in the parking lot here at my work and do the "please have babies now!!" raindance.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 13, 2009)

She better get a move on! My Silver Fox doe was bred the day AFTER Penny and she kindled this morning! Tell Penny to get off her tush and put those babies IN the box! (You can say "Please!" if you think it would help...)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 13, 2009)

*DyemondRabbitry wrote: *


> 10 baby whites last night and a beautiful little red nest... maybe more today!


Where are the photo's of these baby's???


*DyemondRabbitry wrote: *


> My doe, Harmony, had a litter of red babies last night (5 or 6)- the temp this morning here was only 12... good thing she has a heat lamp. Where is PENNY??!


And these baby's????


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Mar 13, 2009)

Hehe- I dunno.... The whites are so covered in their nest it's hilarious (I'll have to post a picture of her fort) and the reds just came last night about 9:00- so it was still dark out.. I get you some soon- promise.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 13, 2009)

*DyemondRabbitry wrote: *


> Hehe- I dunno.... The whites are so covered in their nest it's hilarious (I'll have to post a picture of her fort) and the reds just came last night about 9:00- so it was still dark out.. I get you some soon- promise.


I hope soon means TODAY. I'm off to work and hope to expect baby bunny photo's from you or Penny's kids. Be back in 8hrs ish.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 13, 2009)

that's it I cant wait any more!!!! I NEED TO SEE BABY BUNNS!!
I have been watching PATIENTLY but is all gone now!lol


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL! Ok- I'll see if I can skip out of here a little early so it isn't dark by the time I get home JUST so I can post pics of little pinkies/whities..


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 13, 2009)

As of this morning..Penny was still waiting to pop. I cannot wait to see her babies when they are born.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 13, 2009)

*gingers_giants wrote: *


> Im about to go out in the parking lot here at my work and do the "please have babies now!!" raindance.


:bunnydance:Well, definitely DON'T do the "p.h.b.n." raindance indoors, with the co workers looking on They'll think you're loopy! (Of course, most people think the rabbit-obssessed are loopy anyway, but that's a whole different discussion....)


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Mar 13, 2009)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> (Of course, most people think the rabbit-obssessed are loopy anyway, but that's a whole different discussion....)


Hmmm... maybe that's cuz we are???


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 13, 2009)

*DyemondRabbitry wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > (Of course, most people think the rabbit-obssessed are loopy anyway, but that's a whole different discussion....)
> ...



:bunny24:thumbup :wiggle :agree

:adorable::tonguewiggle


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 13, 2009)

My co workers already think im crazy because I am so random and I talk about all my rabbits lol. If I dont talk about rabbits atleast once a day they think something is wrong


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2009)

*gingers_giants wrote: *


> As of this morning..Penny was still waiting to pop. I cannot wait to see her babies when they are born.



What day is it?


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 13, 2009)

She was bred on Feb 8th. So today is day 34.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Mar 13, 2009)

Please hurry up sweetheart, we promise you'll be much more comfortable!


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 13, 2009)

Haha I told her that this morning. I said "penny..if you have the babies you will be much more comfy and happy." She just stared at me and give me the stinkeye.


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 13, 2009)

Penny Update!!

When I got home tonight there was fur lining the nest!! WOOOHOOO!!!! No babies as of yet, but ill wake up tommorow to a nest of bouncing baby flemishes


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 13, 2009)

*gingers_giants wrote: *


> Penny Update!!
> 
> When I got home tonight there was fur lining the nest!! WOOOHOOO!!!! No babies as of yet, but ill wake up tommorow to a nest of bouncing baby flemishes


I sure hope so


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 14, 2009)

*gingers_giants wrote: *


> Penny Update!!
> 
> When I got home tonight there was fur lining the nest!! WOOOHOOO!!!! No babies as of yet, but ill wake up tommorow to a nest of bouncing baby flemishes



:woohoo *keeping my fingers crossed!!*



DAGNABIT!!! Wabbitmom12 here....posting under my hubby's name by accident....AGAIN....


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 14, 2009)

WAITING FOR NEWS!!!!!!!! WAITING.... :waiting:Come on PENNY!


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 14, 2009)

We are all dying here.......inkbouce:....trying.....to......be .......patient.....


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 14, 2009)

Penny Update...again. lol

I got home this morning and went out to check on her, and there were not babies...

BUT!! 

There was a ton more hair and it looked like she really started lining the walls of her nest with it and the bottom of the nest as well. I petted her told her she was a good girl andI loved her, and left her be.

Im now over at my mothers house for the afternoon. I took Gabby and her babies with me since they stay next door to penny. I wanted to try and give her some piece and quiet in hope that she will maybe have them sometime today.

My dad said that she is just holding out to have them on his Birthday..which is tommorow. It would be nice to come home this evening and find a nest of babies.

The wait is killer thats for sure. I just wanted to give you all the most recent update!!! 

Im keeping my fingers crossed

Ginger <3


----------



## Hayley411 (Mar 15, 2009)

Any babies yet?

~Hayley


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 15, 2009)

Penny Update...

So last night I got home from my mothers house and went to check on Penny. She had one baby in the nest. I called Cathy(bluegiants) to tell her the news and she told me to bring it in so I did. An hour later went out to check on penny like Cathysaid to doand she was sitting on the nest so we left her be till this morning. The first baby I found stayed the night in the house with us

This morning I go out and there is a cold dead baby in the nest. I took it inside, my dad and I tried for an hour to revive it with no luck. I called Cathy to give her an update and said I was bringing in Penny to stay in our indoor cage and she suggested that we put the nest in as well and put the baby in it. We brought the nest in and penny in and put them in the cage, well Penny proceeded to tear the nest apart and hide under it (she likes to hide her face under everything..pillows, blankets, towels, ME. lol) Thankfully I hadnt put the baby in there or it would have been a disaster. Well I let her settle in for a little while and it was time to have the baby suckle on her. She didnt want to cooperate and have the baby be in the cage with her to nurse (she wouldnt stop hiding in the nest and straw) So we had no choice but to bring her out of the cage and put her in my bed to nurse the baby. It worked really well and its little belly fattened up. Thankfully Penny is a good girl and didnt fight us once we had her laying down and the baby was nursing.

I would like to thank Cathy for being so wonderful and talking me through everything between last night and this morning. Im sure ill need a lot more of you knowledge as time goes on.  I really cannot thank you enough.

So this is the update as of now. If I dont answer replies its because I am not near a computer till tomorrow morning  Ill be more than happy to update again then on the progress of the baby rabbit. Ivan named it Piccolo since its small..I thought it was cute and fitting..he doesnt usually take the time to name our rabbits so Ill happily keep the name  Have a good night everyone


----------



## anneq (Mar 15, 2009)

Great - please keep us updated when you have the time...first litters are tough


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh, too bad about the 2nd one. That's so sad. I'll be saying extra prayers for little Piccolo, and Penny. 

Doesn't it seem odd that she would have just 2 kits? Considering that she's a Flemmie, right? Just wonderin'...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe it's cause it's a winter breeding? 
I'm so happy she kindled but so sad she lost the one. Glad you have a kit tho! Congrats!


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, it is unusual for a Flemish to have that small a litter. It was a first breeding for Penny, and she was definitely "ready". After talking about it, we're not sure what happened. The buck has sired 2 other litters, a litter of 11 and a litter of 9. 

The important thing is Penny is OK and the baby is getting fed. :biggrin2: Imagine how big that baby is going to get with no competition for the milk! :shock:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 16, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Yeah, it is unusual for a Flemish to have that small a litter. It was a first breeding for Penny, and she was definitely "ready". After talking about it, we're not sure what happened. The buck has sired 2 other litters, a litter of 11 and a litter of 9.
> 
> The important thing is Penny is OK and the baby is getting fed. :biggrin2: Imagine how big that baby is going to get with no competition for the milk! :shock:



I figured it was pretty small...even the nethies usually have at least 3. Our Flemmie doe's first litter was 6, and we thought we got by on the light side with that! 

:shock: I thought the same thing about the 'onlybun'...he/she is going to be one well-fed, well-loved, and well-spoiled bunner!


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 16, 2009)

Penny and Piccolo are doing very well. Piccolo eats like a little piggy and then goes to sleep. He is peeing also when I make him do so which makes me happy.

This morning was rather interesting. Once the baby was finished eating Penny turned around and smelledand licked the babythen started smelling everywhere the baby was and digging the bed, then she peed on my bed LOL!!! She then continued to smell the bed where the baby was nursing and digging. It was pretty amusing.

They are both doing well, and I hope that things keep going well. Its fun to watch the baby eat and then go back to sleep after its finished. Ill try to get a picture posted as soon as I can


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yay, Piccolo! And Penny, too!


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 16, 2009)

Im thrilled that they are both thriving. It makes me feel good that I am doing a good job with both mom and baby


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought maybe that was a small litter too. I'm sure she'll be good for the next time... will you breed her again after she weens little piccolo?


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes I would like to breed her again once the Piccolo is weened. 

She really is doing well with the baby even though theyare notstaying together. She is becoming very attentive to the baby.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 16, 2009)

Awwwwwwww That's so great!


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 18, 2009)

Feeding is proving to be a challange, but its a challenge that is WELL worth it.

The past few days I have had a hard time getting Penny to stay still. I finally figured it out this morning that If I kind of hold her in my lap and let the baby feed it works out better for all of us.

Piccolo is thriving and doing wonderfullly, I really couldnt be happier about that. I also think it grew a little bit in the last few days. Could be my imagination, but it seems a little more hardier than it did a few days ago.

Thats all the update I have for now. I hope to get some pics up soon.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 18, 2009)

Whoopee! Yeah! Nice going Ginger! Go Piccolo!


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 18, 2009)

Not to float my own boat, but YAY ME!!!!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 18, 2009)

*gingers_giants wrote: *


> Not to float my own boat, but YAY ME!!!!


It's so satisfying to see them thrive!! I can't remember if you've ever had a Flemmie litter before. Be prepared...the little one will seem to grow right before your eyes! She/he will have all of that good mama's milk to himself, too!


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 18, 2009)

I had a fawn litter in December and there were only 4 of them so they ended up becoming HUGE!!!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 18, 2009)

*gingers_giants wrote: *


> I had a fawn litter in December and there were only 4 of them so they ended up becoming HUGE!!!




:biggrin2: Ya, we had a litter of 6 a while back.By 6 weeks old, they were all over 3 lbs each...larger than our Nethies!


----------



## clevername (Mar 18, 2009)

Wild. You'll have to keep us up to date on his growth. I'm really interested in how much a difference being in a small litter makes on his development!


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 19, 2009)

I have 2 Flemish litters born the same day... a litter of two and a litter of 7. I'm tracking their weight for the same reason. I've seen it before, smaller litters have a more rapid growth rate. 
But I don't remember tracking it through adult weight. I've been told they "balance out" after 1 year of age. We will see. (I do believe a lot has to do with the mother's milking capacity, so there is a variable that I can not control. But if I do this over a number of litters, it should average out.)

And if Penny keeps track of Piccolo's weight, we can add that to the data. (I'm weighting at one day of age, then once a week until weaning - 8-10 weeks- and then once a month until a year. If anyone wants to contribute their Flemish litter weights, I'd be very interested!)


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 20, 2009)

Yay for Penny and Piccolo! Keep the pictures coming!

When I had kits, the does seemed to feed them twice a day, once in the AM and once at night and the babies had nice fat bellies (provided they weren't peanuts but that's another thread).

Continued best wishes for your new baby!

Denise


----------

